# Uplink Activity for August 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 8/1/12 at 4:51am ET (v00)*

*Preview Status Change*
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 119° TP 7 HD - Preview Ended
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 1 HD - Preview Ended

8448 Channels

*221 changes seen 8/1/12 at 4:51pm ET (v05)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
286 NASA NASA TV added to 119° TP 9 (SD Free Free) *AVAILABLE*
286 NASA NASA TV added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Free Free) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 9 Ch 286
889 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 18 Ch 889 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-04
890 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 110° TP 24 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-05
890 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 890 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-05
891 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 119° TP 21 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-06
891 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 21 Ch 891 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-06
892 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 110° TP 24 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-07
892 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 892 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-07
893 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 110° TP 24 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-08
893 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 893 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-08
894 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 110° TP 24 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-09
894 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 894 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-09
895 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 119° TP 18 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-10
896 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 110° TP 24 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-11
896 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 896 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-11
897 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 110° TP 24 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-12
897 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 897 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-12
898 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 17 Ch 898 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-13
899 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 110° TP 24 (SD) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 475-14
899 NHL NHL Center Ice added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 899 - Subchannel Mapdown 475-14
9798 MUSIC Sirius Music Information added to 110° TP 9 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 98-01
9798 MUSIC Sirius Music Information added to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 9 Ch 9798 - Subchannel Mapdown 98-01
8313 WUGA (32) TOCCOA, GA (CBS) SV* added to 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) (SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
8313 WUGA (32) TOCCOA, GA (CBS) SV* added to 61.5° 1s6 (Atlanta) (SD MPEG4 Atlanta, GA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) Ch 8313
8160 WACP (4) added to 119° 4sB17 (New York) (SD Philadelphia, PA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
8160 WACP (4) added to 61.5° 11s4 (Washington DC) (SD MPEG4 Philadelphia, PA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° 4sB17 (New York) Ch 8160
9529 SMC (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel added to 129° TP 20 (HD Instant Order Preview) *AVAILABLE* xA3
9529 SMC (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel added to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order Preview) *AVAILABLE* xA3

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
7130 MBCKD added to 118° TP 20 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel moved from 129° TP 20 to 119° TP 17 (SD) Popup Removed
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel moved from TP 24 to TP 22 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4) Popup Removed
579 NDTV NDTV 24/7 News (India) moved from TP 18 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
580 NDTVG NDTV Goodtimes (India) moved from TP 18 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
644 ZEEBU Zee Business moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) moved from TP 8 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
649 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) moved from TP 8 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
651 APCLR Aapka Colors (Hindi) moved from TP 23 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
652 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) moved from TP 8 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
36851 DNL9 moved from 77° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 22 (DNL DATA)

*Channels Renumbered*
625 NHLN NHL Network renumbered 885 on 110° TP 15 (SD)
625 NHLN NHL Network renumbered 885 on 61.5° TP 6 (SD MPEG4)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 888 on 110° TP 16 (SD)
628 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 888 on 72.7° TP 25 (SD MPEG4)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 887 on 119° TP 21 (SD)
631 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 887 on 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 889 on 119° TP 18 (SD)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 895 on 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4)
638 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 898 on 119° TP 17 (SD)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 886 on 110° TP 24 (SD Preview)
639 NHL NHL Center Ice renumbered 886 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Preview Status Change*
212 NASA NASA TV 119° TP 9 SD Preview - (was Free)
212 NASA NASA TV 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Preview - (was Free)
585 ETVTE ETV Telugu (India) 118° TP 12 SD Preview
179 HUB The Hub 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order Preview
179 HUB The Hub 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 72.7° TP 20 HD Preview
676 GEOTV GEO TV (Urdu) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
905 ETVKN ETV Kannada (India) 118° TP 12 SD Preview
670 ETVMA ETV Marathi (India) 118° TP 12 SD Preview
745 ETVBA ETV Bangla (India) 118° TP 12 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
923 AUD01 Hitline 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-01 Removed
923 AUD01 Hitline 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-01 Removed
924 AUD02 Hot FM 119° TP 8 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-02 Removed
924 AUD02 Hot FM 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-02 Removed
925 AUD03 Expressions 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-03 Removed
925 AUD03 Expressions 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-03 Removed
926 AUD04 Love Songs 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-04 Removed
926 AUD04 Love Songs 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-04 Removed
927 AUD05 City Lights 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-05 Removed
927 AUD05 City Lights 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-05 Removed
928 AUD06 Moodscapes 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-06 Removed
928 AUD06 Moodscapes 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-06 Removed
929 AUD07 Gumbo 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-07 Removed
929 AUD07 Gumbo 61.5° TP 2 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-07 Removed
930 AUD08 Piano and Guitar 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-08 Removed
930 AUD08 Piano and Guitar 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-08 Removed
931 AUD09 7890 (70's-00's) 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-09 Removed
931 AUD09 7890 (70's-00's) 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-09 Removed
933 AUD10 50s & 60s Hits 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-10 Removed
933 AUD10 50s & 60s Hits 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-10 Removed
934 AUD11 70s Hits 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-11 Removed
934 AUD11 70s Hits 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-11 Removed
935 AUD12 80s Hits 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-12 Removed
935 AUD12 80s Hits 61.5° TP 2 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-12 Removed
936 AUD13 Shag Beach 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-13 Removed
936 AUD13 Shag Beach 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-13 Removed
937 AUD14 Country Music One 119° TP 21 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-14 Removed
937 AUD14 Country Music One 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-14 Removed
938 AUD15 The Blvd. 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-15 Removed
938 AUD15 The Blvd. 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-15 Removed
939 AUD16 Mo' Soul 119° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-16 Removed
939 AUD16 Mo' Soul 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-16 Removed
944 AUD17 Little Italy 119° TP 16 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-17 Removed
944 AUD17 Little Italy 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-17 Removed
945 AUD18 Tropical Breezes 119° TP 11 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-18 Removed
945 AUD18 Tropical Breezes 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-18 Removed
946 AUD19 Roadhouse 119° TP 18 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-19 Removed
946 AUD19 Roadhouse 72.7° TP 25 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-19 Removed
947 AUD20 Holiday 119° TP 12 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-20 Removed
947 AUD20 Holiday 72.7° TP 22 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 98-20 Removed
950 CD 1 Screen Door 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-24 Removed
950 CD 1 Screen Door 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-24 Removed
951 CD 2 Rawhide 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-25 Removed
951 CD 2 Rawhide 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-25 Removed
952 CD 3 Nashville USA 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-26 Removed
952 CD 3 Nashville USA 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-26 Removed
953 CD 4 Jukebox Gold 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-27 Removed
953 CD 4 Jukebox Gold 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-27 Removed
954 CD 5 Songbook 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-28 Removed
954 CD 5 Songbook 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-28 Removed
955 CD 6 Unforgettable 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-29 Removed
955 CD 6 Unforgettable 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-29 Removed
956 CD 7 Cashmere 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-30 Removed
956 CD 7 Cashmere 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-30 Removed
957 CD 8 Backpages 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-31 Removed
957 CD 8 Backpages 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-31 Removed
958 CD 9 Strobe 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-32 Removed
958 CD 9 Strobe 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-32 Removed
959 CD 10 Rock Show 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-33 Removed
959 CD 10 Rock Show 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-33 Removed
960 CD 11 Feedback 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-34 Removed
960 CD 11 Feedback 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-34 Removed
961 CD 12 Ink'd 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-35 Removed
961 CD 12 Ink'd 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-35 Removed
962 CD 13 NuJazz 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-36 Removed
962 CD 13 NuJazz 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-36 Removed
963 CD 14 Concrete Beats 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-37 Removed
963 CD 14 Concrete Beats 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-37 Removed
964 CD 15 Estilos 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-38 Removed
964 CD 15 Estilos 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-38 Removed
965 CD 16 Fiesta Mexicana 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-39 Removed
965 CD 16 Fiesta Mexicana 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-39 Removed
966 CD 17 Frequency 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-40 Removed
966 CD 17 Frequency 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-40 Removed
967 CD 18 Jazz Traditions 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-41 Removed
967 CD 18 Jazz Traditions 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-41 Removed
968 CD 19 Impressions 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-42 Removed
968 CD 19 Impressions 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-42 Removed
969 CD 20 Acoustic Crossroads 119° TP 8 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-43 Removed
969 CD 20 Acoustic Crossroads 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-43 Removed
970 CD 21 Plaza 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-44 Removed
970 CD 21 Plaza 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-44 Removed
971 CD 22 Ensemble 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-45 Removed
971 CD 22 Ensemble 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-45 Removed
972 CD 23 Intermezzo 119° TP 11 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-46 Removed
972 CD 23 Intermezzo 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-46 Removed
973 CD 24 Easy Instrumentals 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-47 Removed
973 CD 24 Easy Instrumentals 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-47 Removed
974 CD 25 Swing Kings 119° TP 16 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-48 Removed
974 CD 25 Swing Kings 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-48 Removed
975 CD 26 The Light 119° TP 13 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-49 Removed
975 CD 26 The Light 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-49 Removed
978 CD 29 Lucille 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-52 Removed
978 CD 29 Lucille 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-52 Removed
976 CD 27 Kid Tunes 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-50 Removed
976 CD 27 Kid Tunes 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-50 Removed
977 CD 28 Aura 119° TP 19 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-51 Removed
977 CD 28 Aura 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-51 Removed
979 CD 30 Kingston 119° TP 17 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-53 Removed
979 CD 30 Kingston 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-53 Removed
980 CD 31 BYU Radio Network 119° TP 6 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-54 Removed
980 CD 31 BYU Radio Network 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-54 Removed
981 CD 32 Hawaiian 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-55 Removed
981 CD 32 Hawaiian 72.7° TP 31 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-55 Removed
819 VMARI Viva Mariachi (Spanish) 119° TP 12 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-22 Removed
819 VMARI Viva Mariachi (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-22 Removed
820 MJITO Mojito (Spanish) 119° TP 20 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-21 Removed
820 MJITO Mojito (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-21 Removed
821 LMUSC La Musica (Spanish) 119° TP 12 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-23 Removed
821 LMUSC La Musica (Spanish) 72.7° TP 25 Audio - Subchannel Mapdown 98-23 Removed

*New LName/Text*
888 NHL LName: *NHL*
889 NHL LName: *NHL*
890 NHL LName: *NHL*
891 NHL LName: *NHL*
892 NHL LName: *NHL*
893 NHL LName: *NHL*
894 NHL LName: *NHL*
895 NHL LName: *NHL*
896 NHL LName: *NHL*
897 NHL LName: *NHL*
898 NHL LName: *NHL*
899 NHL LName: *NHL*
19244 INAT Internal Data

*Uplinks Removed*
626 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 110° TP 24 (SD Preview)
626 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 119° TP 21 (SD)
627 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 23 (SD MPEG4)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 119° TP 18 (SD)
629 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 110° TP 24 (SD)
630 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 110° TP 24 (SD)
632 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 110° TP 24 (SD)
633 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 110° TP 24 (SD)
634 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
635 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 110° TP 24 (SD)
636 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 110° TP 24 (SD)
637 NHL NHL Center Ice removed from 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)

*Sports Channel Changes*
9541 NHLN (885 HD) NHL Network 129° TP 30 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 625 HD)
9541 NHLN (885 HD) NHL Network 72.7° TP 3 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 625 HD)
9542 NHL (886 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 626 HD PartTime)
9542 NHL (886 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD Preview - Mapdown Changed (was 626 HD PartTime)
9543 NHL (887 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 627 HD PartTime)
9543 NHL (887 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 627 HD PartTime)
9544 NHL (888 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 628 HD PartTime)
9544 NHL (888 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 628 HD PartTime)
9545 NHL (889 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 629 HD PartTime)
9545 NHL (889 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 629 HD PartTime)
9546 NHL (890 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 630 HD PartTime)
9546 NHL (890 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 630 HD PartTime)
9547 NHL (891 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 119° TP 7 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 631 HD PartTime)
9547 NHL (891 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 631 HD PartTime)
9548 NHL (892 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 632 HD PartTime)
9548 NHL (892 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 632 HD PartTime)
9549 NHL (893 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 633 HD PartTime)
9549 NHL (893 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 633 HD PartTime)
9550 NHL (894 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 27 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 634 HD PartTime)
9550 NHL (894 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 1 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 634 HD PartTime)
9551 NHL (895 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 635 HD PartTime)
9551 NHL (895 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 635 HD PartTime)
9552 NHL (896 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 636 HD PartTime)
9552 NHL (896 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 636 HD PartTime)
9553 NHL (897 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 637 HD PartTime)
9553 NHL (897 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 637 HD PartTime)
9554 NHL (898 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 110° TP 3 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 638 HD PartTime)
9554 NHL (898 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 638 HD PartTime)
9555 NHL (899 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 129° TP 25 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 639 HD PartTime)
9555 NHL (899 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 8 HD - Mapdown Changed (was 639 HD PartTime)

8459 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*56 changes seen 8/2/12 at 5:18am ET (v09)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
4880 MGM MGM Movie Channel added to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 20 Ch 9612 - Regional Restriction
4881 RETRO Retroplex added to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 26 Ch 379 - Regional Restriction
4882 NTGEO National Geographic added to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9429 - Regional Restriction
4883 FOXB FOX Business News added to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 29 Ch 9476 - Regional Restriction
4884 STARZ Starz! added to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 30 Ch 9435 - Regional Restriction
4885 STZC Starz! Comedy added to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9486 - Regional Restriction
4886 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family added to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 22 Ch 9497 - Regional Restriction
4887 NBCSP NBC Sports added to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° TP 29 Ch 9466 - Regional Restriction
4888 TENIS The Tennis Channel added to 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 30 Ch 9442 - Regional Restriction
4889 NATGW National Geographic Wild added to 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 72.7° TP 32 Ch 9445 - Regional Restriction
9612 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel added to 129° TP 17 (HD Instant Order Preview) *AVAILABLE* xA3
9612 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel added to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Instant Order Preview) *AVAILABLE* xA3

*Channels Moved*
379 RETRO Retroplex moved from TP 26 to TP 18 at 129° (HD Instant Order)
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel moved from 129° TP 19 to 119° TP 21 (SD) Popup Removed
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel moved from TP 20 to TP 22 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4) Popup Removed
843 HITN HITN moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD)
870 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD)
4546 FOXB FOX Business News 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4546 FOXB FOX Business News 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4546 FOXB FOX Business News 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4550 NTGEO National Geographic 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4550 NTGEO National Geographic 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4550 NTGEO National Geographic 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *and* 4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) moved to 4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden)
4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild moved from 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) to 129° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
4552 NATGW National Geographic Wild moved from TP 23 to 12s1 (Alaska) at 129° (HD Hidden)
4701 MGM MGM Movie Channel moved from TP 19 to TP 17 at 129° (HD Hidden)
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4765 NBCSP NBC Sports 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4765 NBCSP NBC Sports 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4765 NBCSP NBC Sports 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4817 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4834 HITN HITN moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Hidden)
5509 RETRO Retroplex 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5509 RETRO Retroplex 129° 7s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5509 RETRO Retroplex 129° 4s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5512 MGM MGM Movie Channel 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5512 MGM MGM Movie Channel 129° 5s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5512 MGM MGM Movie Channel 129° 2s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5561 STARZ Starz! 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5561 STARZ Starz! 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5561 STARZ Starz! 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5572 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5572 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5572 SK&FM Starz! Kids & Family 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5574 STZC Starz! Comedy 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5574 STZC Starz! Comedy 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5574 STZC Starz! Comedy 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
9401 HITN HITN moved from TP 6 to TP 8 at 110° (SD Hidden)
4190 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild moved from TP 23 to TP 28 at 129° (HD Hidden)
4285 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel moved from TP 19 to TP 17 at 129° (HD Hidden)
4300 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4300 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4300 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4321 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4321 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4321 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4336 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4336 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4336 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4341 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4341 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4341 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
4413 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 4413 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 4413 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5513 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5513 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 129° 12s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5513 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 129° 6s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5517 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5517 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5517 NBCSP (159 HD) NBC Sports 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5518 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5518 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5518 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5527 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5527 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° 9s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5527 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° 16s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
5600 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) *and* 5600 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° 10s1 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) moved to 5600 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° 14s55 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden)
9445 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild moved from TP 23 to TP 28 at 129° (HD)
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 26 at 129° (HD Preview)
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel moved from TP 18 to TP 26 at 129° (HD Preview)

*Reference EPG Change*
843 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 843 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
870 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 870 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
4190 NATGW (190 HD) National Geographic Wild 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9445 on 72.7° TP 32 (instead of 129° TP 23)
4285 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 20 Ch 9612 (instead of Ch 385)
4701 MGM MGM Movie Channel 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to 72.7° TP 20 Ch 9612 (instead of Ch 385)
4817 UDEP2 Universal Deportes 2 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4817 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
4834 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4834 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)
9401 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9401 on 110° TP 8 (instead of 110° TP 6)

8491 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 8/3/12 at 8:52pm ET (v22)*

*Other Changes*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added
6225 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Regional Restriction Added

8491 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Interpreting v19 by taking in account 'right channel number' - unique id:
V:09 Date:080212 Time:021711 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Moved: 33*

843|HITN|110|6->8|SD||CONUS||WA|HITN|
870|UDEP2|110|6->8|SD||CONUS||WA||
4817|UDEP2|110|6->8|SD||CONUS||WA||
4834|HITN|110|6->8|SD||CONUS||WA||
9401|HITN|110|6->8|DigTV||CONUS||WA|HITN|
4336|NTGEO|110->129|27s->9s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9429
4341|FOXB|110->129|27s->9s|HD/H.264|206|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9476
4413|NATGW|110->129|27s->12s|HD/H.264|190|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
4546|FOXB|110->129|27s->9s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9476
4550|NTGEO|110->129|27s->9s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9429
4552|NATGW|110->129|27s->12s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
5509|RETRO|110->129|27s->7s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp26:ch379
5512|MGM|110->129|27s->5s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp20:ch9612
5513|NATGW|110->129|27s->12s|HD/H.264|190|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
5518|NTGEO|110->129|27s->9s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9429
5527|FOXB|110->129|27s->9s|HD/H.264|206|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9476
5572|SK&FM|110->129|27s->10s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp22:ch9497
4300|TENIS|110->129|29s->10s|HD/H.264|400|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp30:ch9442
4321|NBCSP|110->129|29s->10s|HD/H.264|159|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9466
4763|TENIS|110->129|29s->10s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp30:ch9442
4765|NBCSP|110->129|29s->10s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9466
5517|NBCSP|110->129|29s->10s|HD/H.264|159|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9466
5561|STARZ|110->129|29s->9s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9435
5574|STZC|110->129|29s->10s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp22:ch9486
5600|TENIS|110->129|29s->10s|HD/H.264|400|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp30:ch9442
9501|BLOCK|129|18->26|HD/H.264|102|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9502|BLOCK|129|18->26|HD/H.264|349|CONUS|Preview|WA||
4285|MGM|129|19->17|HD/H.264|385|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp20:ch9612
4701|MGM|129|19->17|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp20:ch9612
4190|NATGW|129|23->28|HD/H.264|190|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
4552|NATGW|129|23->28|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
9445|NATGW|129|23->28|HD/H.264|190|CONUS||WA||
379|RETRO|129|26->18|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||
*Source: 18*

870|UDEP2|77|28|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp8:ch870
4817|UDEP2|77|28|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp8:ch4817
4285|MGM| 72.7|20|HD/H.264|385|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp20:ch9612
4701|MGM| 72.7|20|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp20:ch9612
843|HITN| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp8:ch843
4834|HITN| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp8:ch4834
9401|HITN| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp8:ch9401
4190|NATGW| 72.7|32|HD/H.264|190|CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
4552|NATGW| 72.7|32|HD/H.264||CONUS||EA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
*Added: 34*

385|MGM|119|21|SD||CONUS||WA||
4880|MGM|110|27s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp20:ch9612
4881|RETRO|110|27s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp26:ch379
4882|NTGEO|110|27s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9429
4883|FOXB|110|27s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9476
4886|SK&FM|110|27s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp22:ch9497
4889|NATGW|110|27s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
4884|STARZ|110|29s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9435
4885|STZC|110|29s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp22:ch9486
4887|NBCSP|110|29s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9466
4888|TENIS|110|29s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp30:ch9442
9612|MGM|129|17|HD/H.264|385|CONUS|Preview|WA||
5512|MGM|129|2s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp20:ch9612
5509|RETRO|129|4s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp26:ch379
4413|NATGW|129|6s|HD/H.264|190|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
4552|NATGW|129|6s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
5513|NATGW|129|6s|HD/H.264|190|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp32:ch9445
4300|TENIS|129|14s|HD/H.264|400|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp30:ch9442
4321|NBCSP|129|14s|HD/H.264|159|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9466
4763|TENIS|129|14s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp30:ch9442
4765|NBCSP|129|14s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9466
5517|NBCSP|129|14s|HD/H.264|159|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9466
5572|SK&FM|129|14s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp22:ch9497
5574|STZC|129|14s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp22:ch9486
5600|TENIS|129|14s|HD/H.264|400|CONUS||WA|| 72.7W:tp30:ch9442
4336|NTGEO|129|16s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9429
4341|FOXB|129|16s|HD/H.264|206|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9476
4546|FOXB|129|16s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9476
4550|NTGEO|129|16s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9429
5518|NTGEO|129|16s|HD/H.264|186|CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9429
5527|FOXB|129|16s|HD/H.264|206|CONUS||WA||129W:tp29:ch9476
5561|STARZ|129|16s|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||129W:tp30:ch9435
9612|MGM| 72.7|20|HD/H.264|385|CONUS|Preview|EA||
385|MGM| 72.7|22|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp21:ch385
*Deleted: 2*

385|[strike]MGM[/strike]|129|19|HD/H.264||||WA||
385|[strike]MGM[/strike]| 72.7|20|HD/H.264||||EA||
Total channel changes:78
Total channel:8491

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 8/6/12 at 12:52pm ET (v10)*

*Package Flag Change*
179 HUB The Hub 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
179 HUB The Hub 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD Preview - Package Flag Change
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 72.7° TP 20 HD Preview - Package Flag Change

8491 Channels

*2 changes seen 8/6/12 at 4:52pm ET (v12)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6226 DISH (3 Local) added to 119° TP 14 (SD Abilene, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Regional Restriction
6226 DISH (3 Local) added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 6226 - Regional Restriction

8493 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 8/8/12 at 10:51am ET (v25)*

*Other Changes*
9323 KESQ2 (38 Local) PALM SPRINGS, CA (CBS) 110° 31s39 (SC California) SD Palm Springs, CA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (38-01)

*New LName/Text*
9323 KESQ2 LName: *KPSP*

8493 Channels

*43 changes seen 8/8/12 at 2:51pm ET (v27)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
19246 TPGM added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19247 TGTP added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19248 VWRP1 added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19249 VWTP2 added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19250 TPFP added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19251 TPSS added to 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
408 BEIN added to 110° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
408 BEIN added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
691 EXPEN [International Channel] added to 118° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
212 NASA NASA TV moved from 119° TP 9 to 110° TP 21 (SD Preview)
212 NASA NASA TV moved from 72.7° TP 21 to 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Package Flag Change*
8313 WUGA (32 Local) TOCCOA, GA (CBS) SV* 119° 1sA17 (Greenville) SD Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 32) EPG Added
8313 WUGA (32 Local) TOCCOA, GA (CBS) SV* 61.5° 1s6 (Atlanta) SD MPEG4 Atlanta, GA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 32)

*Preview Status Change*
669 ABHJN Aastha Bhajan (Hindi) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9889 KINO! Kino Polska TV (Polish) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9890 MZYKA Mzyka (Polish Music) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order Preview
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order Preview
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order Preview
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order Preview
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 72.7° TP 20 HD Instant Order Preview
719 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
741 JUS1 Jus One 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
573 SNSKR Sanskar (Hindi) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9905 RAIN TV Rain (Russian) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
733 TV9 TV9 Gujarat 118° TP 2 SD Preview

*New LName/Text*
468 SPORT LName: *SPORT*

*Uplinks Removed*
579 NDTV NDTV 24/7 News (India) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
580 NDTVG NDTV Goodtimes (India) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
644 ZEEBU Zee Business removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
648 ASTHA Aastha (Hindi) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
649 ZOOM Zoom (Hindi) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
651 APCLR Aapka Colors (Hindi) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
652 TIMES Times Now (Hindi) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
9903 KHL KHL (Russian) removed from 118° TP 31 (SD Hidden)

*Sports Channel Changes*
455 SPORT PPV Sports moved from 119° TP 13 to 110° TP 13 (HD) x8C Removed
455 SPORT PPV Sports moved from TP 9 to TP 28 at 72.7° (HD) x8C Removed
456 SPORT PPV Sports moved from 110° TP 8 to 119° TP 13 (SD)
456 SPORT PPV Sports moved from TP 29 to TP 9 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4)
465 SPORT PPV Sports moved from 119° TP 18 to 110° TP 8 (SD)
468 SPORT PPV Sports moved from 110° TP 13 to 119° TP 18 (SD) x8C Removed
468 SPORT PPV Sports moved from TP 28 to TP 29 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4) x8C Removed
465 SPORT PPV Sports 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 - EPG Change (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 465 instead of 119° TP 18 Ch 465)

8494 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 8/8/12 at 6:27pm ET (v29)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9903 KHL KHL (Russian) added to 118° TP 31 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 612-07

8495 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*23 changes seen 8/9/12 at 4:00am ET (v00)*

*Channels Moved*
9701 RTN1 Racetrack Television moved from TP 4 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9723 RTN23 Racetrack Television moved from TP 5 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9726 RTN26 Racetrack Television moved from TP 5 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9730 RTN30 Racetrack Television moved from TP 9 to TP 5 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9731 RTN31 Racetrack Television moved from TP 9 to TP 5 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9736 RTN36 Racetrack Television moved from TP 9 to TP 5 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9738 RTN38 Racetrack Television moved from TP 9 to TP 5 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9739 RTN39 Racetrack Television moved from TP 9 to TP 4 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9740 RTN40 Racetrack Television moved from TP 9 to TP 4 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9741 RTN41 Racetrack Television moved from TP 9 to TP 4 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9768 RTN68 Racetrack Television moved from TP 4 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9769 RTN69 Racetrack Television moved from TP 4 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9775 RTN75 Racetrack Television moved from TP 5 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9776 RTN76 Racetrack Television moved from TP 5 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9781 RTN81 Racetrack Television moved from TP 5 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9782 RTN82 Racetrack Television moved from TP 5 to TP 9 at 118° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
5270 KSBWD (16 HD Local) SALINAS, CA (ABC) moved from 129° 13s32 (WC California) to 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Monterey, CA market Hidden)
5271 KION (46 HD Local) MONTEREY, CA (CBS) moved from 129° 13s32 (WC California) to 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Monterey, CA market Hidden)
5272 KSBW (8 HD Local) SALINAS, CA (NBC) moved from 129° 13s32 (WC California) to 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Monterey, CA market Hidden)
5273 KCBA (35 HD Local) SALINAS, CA (FOX) moved from 129° 13s32 (WC California) to 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Monterey, CA market Hidden)
5274 KQET (25 HD Local) WATSONVILLE, CA (PBS) moved from 129° 13s32 (WC California) to 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Monterey, CA market Hidden)
5278 KSMS (67 HD Local) MONTEREY, CA (UNIVISION) moved from 129° 13s32 (WC California) to 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Monterey, CA market Hidden)

*Uplinks Removed*
6841 UP29 removed from 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Hidden)

8494 Channels


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> *23 changes seen 8/9/12 at 4:00am ET (v00)*
> 
> *Channels Moved*
> 5270 KSBWD (16 HD Local) SALINAS, CA (ABC) moved from 129° 13s32 (WC California) to 119° 2sA02 (San Fransisco) (HD Monterey, CA market Hidden)
> ...


So it appears that the Monterey locals are being moved from a spotbeam on 129 that they shared with Santa Barbara stations to a spotbeam on 119 that they will share with San Francisco stations. Do I read this correctly? Any idea why Dish would do this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> So it appears that the Monterey locals are being moved from a spotbeam on 129 that they shared with Santa Barbara stations to a spotbeam on 119 that they will share with San Francisco stations. Do I read this correctly? Any idea why Dish would do this?


I don't see any obvious reasons ... BTW, the channels moved from a beam shared with two Fresno stations to an empty transponder.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 8/13/12 at 12:16am ET (v29)*

*Package Flag Change*
147 OBBL Olympic Basketball 129° TP 28 HD - Package Flag Change
147 OBBL Olympic Basketball 72.7° TP 17 HD - Package Flag Change
148 OSOC Olympic Soccer 129° TP 24 HD - Package Flag Change
148 OSOC Olympic Soccer 72.7° TP 20 HD - Package Flag Change
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info 110° TP 2 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Preview - Package Flag Change

8494 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 8/13/12 at 1:08am ET (v30)*

*Preview Status Change*
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended

*Sports Channel Changes*
147 OBBL Olympic Basketball 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was HD)
147 OBBL Olympic Basketball 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was HD)
148 OSOC Olympic Soccer 129° TP 24 HD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was HD)
148 OSOC Olympic Soccer 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was HD)

8494 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 8/13/12 at 10:53pm ET (v05)*

*Package Flag Change*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
6225 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
6226 DISH (3 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)
6226 DISH (3 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Added (11)

8494 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 8/13/12 at 11:32pm ET (v06)*

*Other Changes*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - EPG Added

8494 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 8/15/12 at 4:52am ET (v16)*

*Preview Status Change*
179 HUB The Hub 110° TP 11 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
179 HUB The Hub 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD - Preview Ended
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 72.7° TP 20 HD - Preview Ended
9434 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9434 MLBN (152 HD) MLB Network 72.7° TP 17 HD - Preview Ended

8494 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*71 changes seen 8/15/12 at 6:11pm ET (v21)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6142 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6143 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6144 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6145 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) added to 119° TP 20 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) added to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6300
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) added to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6301
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) added to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6302
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) added to 148° TP 3 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6303
6556 WVVA2 (47) BLUEFIELD, WV (NBC) added to 77° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (47-02)
6252 WMUR (9 Local) MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) SV* added to 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) (SD Burlington, VT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6252 WMUR (9 Local) MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) SV* added to 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (SD MPEG4 Burlington, VT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) Ch 6252
6250 WMUR (9 Local) MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) SV* added to 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) (SD Portland, ME market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6250 WMUR (9 Local) MANCHESTER, NH (ABC) SV* added to 61.5° 9s2 (Boston) (SD MPEG4 Portland, ME market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° 26s4 (West Massachusetts) Ch 6250
7214 WAOW2 (10) WAUSAU, WI (ABC) added to 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) (SD Wausau, WI market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (10-02)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
212 BLAZE added to 119° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
212 BLAZE added to 72.7° TP 5 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 212
871 BEIN beIN Sport added to 110° TP 16 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
871 BEIN beIN Sport added to 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9797 NATCL Racetrack Television added to 118° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
871 DEAL [Spanish Channel] renumbered 875 on 110° TP 10 (SD Preview)
871 DEAL [Spanish Channel] renumbered 875 on 72.7° TP 31 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
5818 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 147 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
5818 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 147 on 110° TP 24 (SD)
5819 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 148 on 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4)
5819 ESPNA ESPN Alternate renumbered 148 on 119° TP 18 (SD)

*Package Flag Change*
749 TV5NW TV5 News (Arabic) 118° TP 29 SD Preview - Package Flag Change
8160 WACP (4 Local) 119° 4sB17 (New York) SD Philadelphia, PA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 4)
8160 WACP (4 Local) 61.5° 11s4 (Washington DC) SD MPEG4 Philadelphia, PA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 4)
7398 KSQA (12 Local) 110° 31s24 (South Iowa) SD Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 12) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
7398 KSQA (12 Local) 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) SD MPEG4 Topeka, KS market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 12) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
19250 TPFP 118° TP 13 ITV Hidden - Package Flag Change
19251 TPSS 118° TP 13 ITV Hidden - Package Flag Change

*Preview Status Change*
585 ETVTE ETV Telugu (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 129° TP 19 HD Instant Order Preview
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order Preview
9448 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9448 GSN (116 HD) Game Show Channel 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview
905 ETVKN ETV Kannada (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
670 ETVMA ETV Marathi (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
7129 MBCDR [International Channel] 118° TP 20 SD Preview
745 ETVBA ETV Bangla (India) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
9489 APL (184 HD) Animal Planet 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9489 APL (184 HD) Animal Planet 72.7° TP 11 HD Preview

*LName/Text Change*
19000 CSA (119° TP 17) Internal Data Changed
19000 CSA (72.7° TP 21) Internal Data Changed

*Uplinks Removed*
98 MUSIC Sirius Music Information removed from 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
98 MUSIC Sirius Music Information removed from 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
147 OBBL Olympic Basketball removed from 129° TP 28 (HD Hidden)
147 OBBL Olympic Basketball removed from 72.7° TP 17 (HD Hidden)
148 OSOC Olympic Soccer removed from 129° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
148 OSOC Olympic Soccer removed from 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
151 INFO NBC Olympics Info removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
212 NASA NASA TV removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Preview)
212 NASA NASA TV removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
785 VKAIR V-Kairali removed from 118° TP 20 (SD Hidden)
786 PEOPL People TV removed from 118° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
5730 OLYTW removed from 118° TP 13 (SD Hidden)
5731 OLYTE removed from 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9798 MUSIC Sirius Music Information removed from 110° TP 9 (SD Preview)
9798 MUSIC Sirius Music Information removed from 61.5° TP 2 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
9903 KHL KHL (Russian) removed from 118° TP 31 (SD Hidden)
19206 OLYTA removed from 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)
19207 OLYAP removed from 72.7° TP 31 (ITV Hidden)
19208 OLYAP removed from 110° TP 21 (ITV Hidden)
19209 OLYAP removed from 61.5° TP 2 (ITV Hidden)
19211 OLYAP removed from 119° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)
19212 OLYAP removed from 61.5° TP 12 (ITV Hidden)
19213 OLYAP removed from 119° TP 10 (ITV Hidden)
19214 OLYAP removed from 72.7° TP 7 (ITV Hidden)
19240 TMLB removed from 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 8/15/12 at 6:10pm ET (v03)*

*Transponders Changed*
148° TP 1 changed from SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
148° TP 3 changed from SR: 20000 5/6 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
61.5° TP 21 changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
61.5° TP 23 changed from 7/8 FEC to 5/6 FEC

8487 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok ... anyone else think it is crazy to see distants in HD on 148 when there is no satellite there?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not on first glance  - perhaps it's coming.

V:21 Date:081512 Time:151138 PDT


Number|Name|Sat|TID|ST|LiL/Map|Market|Status|Arc|LName|Origin
*Number: 6*

5819->148|ESPNA|119|18|SD||CONUS||WA||
871->875|DEAL|110|10|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
5818->147|ESPNA|110|24|SD||CONUS||WA||
5818->147|ESPNA| 72.7|29|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||110W:tp24:ch147
5819->148|ESPNA| 72.7|29|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp18:ch148
871->875|DEAL| 72.7|31|SD/H.264||CONUS|Preview|EA||110W:tp10:ch875
*LName:*

19000|CSA|119|17|HidOpenTV||CONUS||WA||
19000|CSA| 72.7|21|IP/IAD||CONUS||EA||110W:tp8:ch100:30001
*Package: 3*

19250|TPFP|118.7|13|HidOpenTV||CONUS||WA||
19251|TPSS|118.7|13|HidOpenTV||CONUS||WA||
749|TV5NW|118.7|29|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
*Status: 11*

9469|PLDIA|129|19|HD/H.264|369|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9489|APL|129|19|HD/H.264|184|CONUS|Preview|WA||
9448|GSN|129|22|HD/H.264|116|CONUS|Preview|WA||
585|ETVTE|118.7|12|SD||CONUS|[STRIKE]Preview[/STRIKE]|WA||
670|ETVMA|118.7|12|SD||CONUS|[STRIKE]Preview[/STRIKE]|WA||
745|ETVBA|118.7|12|SD||CONUS|[STRIKE]Preview[/STRIKE]|WA||
905|ETVKN|118.7|12|SD||CONUS|[STRIKE]Preview[/STRIKE]|WA||
7129|MBCDR|118.7|20|SD||CONUS|Preview|WA||
9448|GSN| 72.7|6|HD/H.264|116|CONUS|Preview|EA||
9489|APL| 72.7|11|HD/H.264|184|CONUS|Preview|EA||
9469|PLDIA| 72.7|24|HD/H.264|369|CONUS|Preview|EA||
*Avail: 4*

8160|WACP|119|4s|SD|4|Philadelphia, PA||WA||
8160|WACP|61.5|11s|SD/H.264|4|Philadelphia, PA||EA||119W:tp4s:ch8160
7398|KSQA|61.5|11s|SD/H.264|12|Topeka, KS||EA||110W:tp31s:ch7398
7398|KSQA|110|31s|SD|12|Topeka, KS||WA||
*Added: 19*

212|BLAZE|119|16|SD||CONUS||WA||
6142|WABC|119|20|SD||CONUS||WA||
6143|WCBS|119|20|SD||CONUS||WA||
6144|WNBC|119|20|SD||CONUS||WA||
6145|WNYW|119|20|SD||CONUS||WA||
6250|WMUR|61.5|9s|SD/H.264|9|Portland/Auburn, ME||EA||110W:tp26s:ch6250
6252|WMUR|61.5|9s|SD/H.264|9|Burlington, VT and Plattsburgh, NY||EA||110W:tp26s:ch6252
871|BEIN|110|16|SD||CONUS||WA||
6250|WMUR|110|26s|SD|9|Portland/Auburn, ME||WA||
6252|WMUR|110|26s|SD|9|Burlington, VT and Plattsburgh, NY||WA||
6146|WABC|148|3|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||61.5W:tp15s:ch6300
6147|WCBS|148|3|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||61.5W:tp15s:ch6301
6148|WNBC|148|3|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||61.5W:tp15s:ch6302
6149|WNYW|148|3|HD/H.264||CONUS||WA||61.5W:tp15s:ch6303
7214|WAOW2|129|12s|SD|10-2|Wausau, WI||WA||
9797|NATCL|118.7|6|SD||CONUS||WA||
6556|WVVA2|77|21|SD/H.264|47-2|Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV||EA||
212|BLAZE| 72.7|5|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||119W:tp16:ch212
871|BEIN| 72.7|22|SD/H.264||CONUS||EA||
*Deleted: 26*

19213|[strike]OLYAP[/strike]|119|10|HidOpenTV||||WA|^...... ...... |
19211|[strike]OLYAP[/strike]|119|13|HidOpenTV||||WA|^...... ...... |
98|[strike]MUSIC[/strike]|119|18|unk||||WA||
212|[strike]NASA[/strike]|61.5|2|SD/H.264|||Prv|EA||110W:tp21:ch212
9798|[strike]MUSIC[/strike]|61.5|2|SD/H.264|||Prv|EA||110W:tp9:ch9798
19209|[strike]OLYAP[/strike]|61.5|2|IP/IAD||||EA|^...... ...... |110W:tp8:ch100:30207
19212|[strike]OLYAP[/strike]|61.5|12|HidOpenTV||||EA|^...... ...... |
151|[strike]INFO[/strike]|110|2|SD||||WA||
9798|[strike]MUSIC[/strike]|110|9|SD|||Prv|WA||
212|[strike]NASA[/strike]|110|21|SD|||Prv|WA||
19208|[strike]OLYAP[/strike]|110|21|HidOpenTV||||WA|^...... ...... |
148|[strike]OSOC[/strike]|129|24|HD/H.264||||WA||
147|[strike]OBBL[/strike]|129|28|HD/H.264||||WA||
5730|[strike]OLYTW[/strike]|118.7|13|SD||||WA||
5731|[strike]OLYTE[/strike]|118.7|13|SD/H.264||||WA||
19206|[strike]OLYTA[/strike]|118.7|13|HidOpenTV||||WA||
19240|[strike]TMLB[/strike]|118.7|13|HidOpenTV||||WA||
786|[strike]PEOPL[/strike]|118.7|14|SD||||WA||
785|[strike]VKAIR[/strike]|118.7|20|SD||||WA||
9903|[strike]KHL[/strike]|118.7|31|SD||||WA||
98|[strike]MUSIC[/strike]| 72.7|5|unk||||EA||
19214|[strike]OLYAP[/strike]| 72.7|7|HidOpenTV||||EA|^...... ...... |
147|[strike]OBBL[/strike]| 72.7|17|HD/H.264||||EA||129W:tp28:ch147
148|[strike]OSOC[/strike]| 72.7|20|HD/H.264||||EA||129W:tp24:ch148
151|[strike]INFO[/strike]| 72.7|21|SD/H.264||||EA||110W:tp2:ch151
19207|[strike]OLYAP[/strike]| 72.7|31|HidOpenTV||||EA|^...... ...... |
Total channel changes:71
Total channel:8487

- RED: not available to subscribers;
- GREEN: available to subscribers;
- BLUE: you can see it in EPG, only if you subscribe to the package;
- Preview status tell you about temporary access to the channel what is not in your package(s);
- Brown: changed Market|DMA and/or LiL|Remap channel number.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 8/15/12 at 7:28pm ET (v22)*

*Channels Now Available*
408 BEIN beIN Sport 110° TP 16 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
408 BEIN beIN Sport 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*
871 BEIN beIN Sport 110° TP 16 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
871 BEIN beIN Sport 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview - *AVAILABLE*

8487 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 8/15/12 at 7:51pm ET (v23)*

*Other Changes*
408 BEIN beIN Sport 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 16 Ch 408)
871 BEIN beIN Sport 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Preview - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 110° TP 16 Ch 871)

8487 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Ok ... anyone else think it is crazy to see distants in HD on 148 when there is no satellite there?


I was going to ask... because we just had that conversation recently about no 148.

Does Dish still have a satellite there at all? I forget the details from the other day... if they had a satellite that they just weren't using OR if they had none at all.

IF they still had one, maybe it could be a thing like All-American where they were leasing transponder space... but then they probably can't do that without a license at 148, right?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There was dead sat, I don't remember if it dropped into Pacific ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I can't find a working DBS satellite at 148 in any of the TLE data I have access to.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well that's just weird then... I wonder if it is an error and nobody has noticed yet? Maybe we'll see something later to help figure that out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 8/16/12 at 2:42am ET (v26)*

*Package Flag Change*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (3)
6225 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (3)
6226 DISH (3 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (3)
6226 DISH (3 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (3)

8487 Channels

*9 changes seen 8/17/12 at 1:36pm ET (v06)*

*Channels Renamed and made Available*
7130 MBCKD renamed MBC3 (118° TP 20 SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*Preview Status Change*
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview

8487 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This week's changes started out small ...

*2 changes seen 8/20/12 at 11:41am ET (v27)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed TASTY (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed TASTY (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8487 Channels

*8 changes seen 8/21/12 at 4:52am ET (v01)*

*Preview Status Change*
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD - Preview Ended
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD - Preview Ended
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD - Preview Ended

8487 Channels

*2 changes seen 8/21/12 at 2:51pm ET (v05)*

*Package Flag Change*
261 EWTN Eternal World TV 119° TP 9 SD Instant Order - Package Flag Change x8C:4 Channel Groups Removed (12)
261 EWTN Eternal World TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Package Flag Change x8C:4 Channel Groups Removed (12)

8487 Channels

*30 changes seen 8/21/12 at 6:52pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
4105 USA (105 HD) USA Network 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4105 USA (105 HD) USA Network 72.7° TP 13 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4122 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 119° TP 7 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4122 SYFY (122 HD) SyFy Channel 72.7° TP 28 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4176 TOON (176 HD) Cartoon Channel 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4176 TOON (176 HD) Cartoon Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4200 CNN (200 HD) CNN 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4200 CNN (200 HD) CNN 72.7° TP 19 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4208 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 129° TP 30 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4208 CNBC (208 HD) CNBC 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4107 CMDY (107 HD) Comedy Central 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4107 CMDY (107 HD) Comedy Central 72.7° TP 19 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4114 E! (114 HD) E! Entertainment TV 129° TP 20 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4114 E! (114 HD) E! Entertainment TV 72.7° TP 3 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4120 HIST (120 HD) History Channel 129° TP 31 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4120 HIST (120 HD) History Channel 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4139 TBS (139 HD) TBS 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4139 TBS (139 HD) TBS 72.7° TP 4 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4160 MTV (160 HD) MTV 129° TP 17 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4160 MTV (160 HD) MTV 72.7° TP 19 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4170 NICK (170 HD) Nickelodeon 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4170 NICK (170 HD) Nickelodeon 72.7° TP 19 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4182 DISC (182 HD) Discovery Channel 129° TP 17 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4182 DISC (182 HD) Discovery Channel 72.7° TP 17 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4183 TLC (183 HD) The Learning Channel 129° TP 17 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4183 TLC (183 HD) The Learning Channel 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4189 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 129° TP 18 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4189 OWN (189 HD) Oprah Winfrey Network 72.7° TP 18 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4205 FXNWS (205 HD) Fox News 129° TP 28 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)
4205 FXNWS (205 HD) Fox News 72.7° TP 19 HD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (6)

8487 Channels

*10 changes seen 8/22/12 at 4:52am ET (v11)*

*Preview Status Change*
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9504 EPIX3 (382 HD) Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9529 SMC (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 129° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9529 SMC (386 HD) Sony Movie Channel 72.7° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 129° TP 30 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 72.7° TP 30 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 129° TP 32 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 72.7° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

*No Longer Available*
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 119° TP 17 SD *TEST*
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 *TEST*

8487 Channels

*2 changes seen 8/22/12 at 8:28am ET (v14)*

*Other Changes*
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 119° TP 17 SD *TEST* Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD *TEST*)
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden - Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 *TEST*)

8487 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*170 changes seen 8/22/12 at 4:46pm ET (v17)*

*Channels Now Available*
691 EXPEN Express Entertainment (Pakistani) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
635 ART ART America (Arabic) added to 118° TP 22 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
636 ARTMV ART Movies (Arabic) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
637 ALHYC Al Hayah Cinema (Arabic) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
638 ALJAZ Al Jazzera (Arabic) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
639 ALARA Al Arbiya TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
640 MBC MBC (Arabic) added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
641 MURTV Murr TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
642 NILE Nile Drama (Arabic) added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
644 ESC-1 ESC-1 (Arabic) added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
645 ALTHR Altahrir (Arabic) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
646 ALYWM Al Yawm (Arabic) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
648 DREAM Dream 2 (Arabic) added to 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
649 FUTUR Future TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
650 NEWTV New TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 27 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
651 OTV OTV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 21 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
652 NBN National Broadcasting Net (Arabic) added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
653 ABUDA Abu Dhabi (Arabic) added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
654 DUBAI Dubai Satellite Channel (Arabic) added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
655 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) added to 118° TP 31 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
657 SAUD1 Saudi Sport 1 (Arabic) added to 118° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
660 ARTMU ART Music (Arabic) added to 118° TP 22 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
661 DANDA Dandana TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
662 ARBMU Arabica (Arabic) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
663 MLIFE M Life (Arabic) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
664 TARAB ART Tarab (Arabic) added to 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
665 IQRAA ART Iqraa TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 22 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
667 NORST Norsat TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 26 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
668 AGAPY Aghapy TV (Arabic) added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6130 KABC LOS ANGELES, CA (ABC) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6131 KCBS LOS ANGELES, CA (CBS) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6132 KNBC LOS ANGELES, CA (NBC) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6133 KTTV LOS ANGELES, CA (FOX) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6134 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6135 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6136 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6137 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6138 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6139 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6140 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6141 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) added to 148° TP 5 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6331
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6332
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6333
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 2s43 (NW Georgia) Ch 6497
6156 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6312
6157 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6313
6158 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6314
6159 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) added to 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6315

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
592 ZEETE [International Channel] added to 118° TP 3 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
6100 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels added to 61.5° TP 24 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9891 TVSPT added to 118° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown 611-09
9997 ZEETV (787 HD) added to 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
155 NFLRZ NFL Network Red Zone moved from 119° TP 17 to 110° TP 9 (SD Instant Order)
155 NFLRZ NFL Network Red Zone moved from TP 22 to TP 14 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
4741 NFLRZ NFL Network Red Zone moved from 119° TP 17 to 110° TP 9 (SD Hidden)
4741 NFLRZ NFL Network Red Zone moved from TP 22 to TP 14 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
19246 TPGM renumbered 5752 on 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
210 CSPAN CSPAN 119° TP 9 SD - Package Flag Change (was SD Instant Order) x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (12)
210 CSPAN CSPAN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order) x8C:8 Channel Groups Removed (12)
259 INSP Inspirational TV 110° TP 21 SD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Preview)
259 INSP Inspirational TV 72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
262 ANGEL Angel One 119° TP 21 SD - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Free Free)
262 ANGEL Angel One 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Free Free)
265 CCNEW China Central News 110° TP 8 SD - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Free Free)
265 CCNEW China Central News 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Free Free)
280 RT Russia Today (USA) 119° TP 10 SD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Preview)
280 RT Russia Today (USA) 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
286 NASA NASA TV 119° TP 9 SD - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Free Free)
286 NASA NASA TV 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Free Free)
843 HITN HITN 110° TP 8 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (12)
843 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:6 Channel Groups Added (12)
846 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 119° TP 16 SD - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (12)
846 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change x8C:7 Channel Groups Added (12)
884 CCTVE CCTV Spanish/French 110° TP 5 SD - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Free Free)
884 CCTVE CCTV Spanish/French 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - Free Mode Ended Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Free Free)
9393 3ABN Three Angels Broadcasting 129° TP 21 SD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Preview)
9393 3ABN Three Angels Broadcasting 61.5° TP 14 SD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Preview)
9394 KBS KBS World 118° TP 17 SD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Preview)
9394 KBS KBS World 121° TP 15 SD - Preview Ended Package Flag Change (was SD Preview)
9394 KBS KBS World 61.5° TP 14 SD - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9405 PNTGN Pentagon Channel 129° TP 21 SD - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9405 PNTGN Pentagon Channel 61.5° TP 14 SD - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9406 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 129° TP 21 SD - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9406 ARTS Classic Arts Showcase 61.5° TP 14 SD - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9413 ALMA AlmaVision Hispanic Network 61.5° TP 14 SD - Package Flag Change Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
7025 SAUD1 Saudi Sport 1 (Arabic) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C: Channel Group Removed (3)

*Preview Status Change*
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD - Preview Ended
102 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 119° TP 14 SD - Preview Ended
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended
9411 ENLC Enlace TV 119° TP 9 SD - Preview Ended
9411 ENLC Enlace TV 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - Preview Ended
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 26 HD - Preview Ended
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 129° TP 26 HD - Preview Ended
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel 72.7° TP 19 HD - Preview Ended
9804 MUNDL Mundial 118° TP 18 SD - Preview Ended
736 JUS Jus Punjabi TV 118° TP 29 SD Preview

*Other Changes*
261 EWTN Eternal World TV 119° TP 9 SD - (was SD Instant Order)
261 EWTN Eternal World TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 - (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order)
267 CTN Christian TV Network 110° TP 9 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
267 CTN Christian TV Network 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9397 IMPCT The Impact Network 119° TP 16 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9397 IMPCT The Impact Network 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV 110° TP 11 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9400 BABY1 Baby First TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9401 HITN HITN 110° TP 8 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9401 HITN HITN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9403 BYUTV BYU TV 110° TP 5 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9403 BYUTV BYU TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN 119° TP 9 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9404 CSPAN CSPAN 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9409 TBN TBN 119° TP 9 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9409 TBN TBN 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9410 LINK Link TV 110° TP 10 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9410 LINK Link TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 119° TP 16 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9414 V-ME V-Me (Spanish PBS) 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9415 FSTV Free Speech TV 110° TP 10 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9415 FSTV Free Speech TV 72.7° TP 5 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV 119° TP 9 SD - Hidden flag removed. (was SD Hidden)
9417 EWTN Eternal World TV 72.7° TP 25 SD MPEG4 - Hidden flag removed. (was SD MPEG4 Hidden)
758 ART ART America (Arabic) 118° TP 22 SD Hidden
671 TARAB ART Tarab (Arabic) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
672 DANDA Dandana TV (Arabic) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
673 MLIFE M Life (Arabic) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
759 ARTMV ART Movies (Arabic) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
761 ALJAZ Al Jazzera (Arabic) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
766 MBC MBC (Arabic) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
781 ARTMU ART Music (Arabic) 118° TP 22 Audio Hidden
7158 ARBMU Arabica (Arabic) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
760 MURTV Murr TV (Arabic) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
763 NILE Nile Drama (Arabic) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
762 ESC-1 ESC-1 (Arabic) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden
764 FUTUR Future TV (Arabic) 118° TP 23 SD Hidden
765 DUBAI Dubai Satellite Channel (Arabic) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
607 OTV OTV (Arabic) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden
770 NBN National Broadcasting Net (Arabic) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
771 NORST Norsat TV (Arabic) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
772 ALARA Al Arbiya TV (Arabic) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
773 IQRAA ART Iqraa TV (Arabic) 118° TP 22 SD Hidden
601 ALJSP Al Jazeera Sport (Arabic) 118° TP 31 SD Hidden
647 SAUD1 Saudi Sport 1 (Arabic) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden
768 ABUDA Abu Dhabi (Arabic) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden
769 DREAM Dream 2 (Arabic) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden
774 NEWTV New TV (Arabic) 118° TP 27 SD Hidden
7004 ALYWM Al Yawm (Arabic) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
7008 ALHYC Al Hayah Cinema (Arabic) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
7010 ALTHR Altahrir (Arabic) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden
775 AGAPY Aghapy TV (Arabic) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden

*Uplinks Removed*
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel removed from 119° TP 17 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel removed from 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
659 DUBSP [International Channel] removed from 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden)
4090 HDTS0 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4091 HDTS1 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4092 HDTS2 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4093 HDTS3 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4094 HDTS4 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4095 HDTS5 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4096 HDTS6 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4097 HDTS7 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4098 HDTS8 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4099 HDTS9 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5753 NTGWA removed from 118° TP 13 (SD Hidden)
5754 NTGEA removed from 118° TP 13 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
7062 DUBSP removed from 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden)
19225 WCTAP removed from 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)
19229 SPRTS removed from 118° TP 13 (ITV)
19243 INAT removed from 118° TP 13 (ITV Hidden)

8520 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*118 changes seen 8/23/12 at 4:26am ET (v21)*

*Channels Moved*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone moved from TP 18 to TP 16 at 119° (SD)
280 RT Russia Today (USA) moved from TP 22 to TP 9 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4)
378 INDIE Indieplex moved from TP 26 to TP 31 at 129° (HD Instant Order)
497 HUSLR Hustler TV (Adult) moved from TP 26 to TP 29 at 129° (HD)
503 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 13 to TP 7 at 110° (HD)
504 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 13 to TP 7 at 110° (HD)
507 MOVIE DISH Cinema moved from TP 13 to TP 7 at 110° (HD)
4074 LTD3 moved from TP 9 to TP 10 at 110° (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4675 G4 G4 TV moved from TP 26 to TP 23 at 129° (HD Hidden)
4749 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone moved from TP 18 to TP 16 at 119° (SD Hidden)
5779 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5780 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5781 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5782 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5783 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5784 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5785 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5796 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
6849 UP29 61.5° TP 21 (HD Hidden) *and* 6849 UP29 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden) moved to 6849 UP29 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
9845 RAI RAI (Italian) moved from TP 7 to TP 9 at 72.7° (SD MPEG4)
19087 LUDI2 moved from TP 9 to TP 2 at 110° (ITV)
19220 TETRS moved from TP 8 to TP 2 at 110° (ITV)
19221 TETRV moved from TP 8 to TP 2 at 110° (ITV)
36702 MTDT2 moved from TP 26 to TP 20 at 129° (EPG)
5280 KAQY (11 HD Local) COLUMBIA, LA (ABC) moved from TP 10 to TP 21 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5281 KNOE (8 HD Local) MONROE, LA (CBS) moved from TP 10 to TP 21 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5282 KTVE (10 HD Local) EL DORADO, AR (NBC) moved from TP 10 to TP 21 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5283 KARD (14 HD Local) WEST MONROE, LA (FOX) moved from TP 10 to TP 21 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5284 KLTM (13 HD Local) MONROE, LA (PBS) moved from TP 10 to TP 21 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5285 KETZ (12 HD Local) EL DORADO, AR (PBS) moved from TP 10 to TP 21 at 61.5° (HD Monroe, LA market Hidden)
7815 KMCT (39 Local) WEST MONROE, LA moved from TP 10 to TP 21 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Monroe, LA market Hidden)
5260 WJCL (22 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (ABC) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
5261 WTOC (11 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (CBS) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
5262 WSAV (3 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (NBC) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
5263 WTGS (28 HD Local) HARDEEVILLE, SC (FOX) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
5264 WVAN (9 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (PBS) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
5265 WJWJ (16 HD Local) BEAUFORT, SC (PBS) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
5266 WGSA (34 HD Local) SAVANNAH, GA (CW) moved from TP 22 to TP 10 at 61.5° (HD Savannah, GA market Hidden)
4191 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV moved from TP 26 to TP 23 at 129° (HD Hidden)
9408 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV moved from TP 26 to TP 23 at 129° (HD)
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network moved from TP 26 to TP 20 at 129° (HD Instant Order)
9501 BLOCK (102 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel moved from TP 26 to TP 20 at 129° (HD)
9502 BLOCK (349 HD PartTime) Blockbuster Studio Channel moved from TP 26 to TP 20 at 129° (HD)

*Reference EPG Change*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4) EPG linked to Ch 153 on 119° TP 16 (instead of 119° TP 18)
497 HUSLR Hustler TV (Adult) 72.7° TP 20 (HD) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 497 on 129° TP 29 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4191 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4414 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4414 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4675 G4 G4 TV 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4675 G4 G4 TV 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4675 G4 G4 TV 72.7° TP 28 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
4749 MLBSZ MLB Network Strike Zone 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 4749 on 119° TP 16 (instead of 119° TP 18)
5542 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 119° 3sA24 (Alaska) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
5542 G4 (191 HD) G4 TV 119° 4sA28 (Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9408 on 72.7° TP 28 (instead of 129° TP 26)
5779 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5779 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5780 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5780 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5781 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5781 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5782 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5782 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5783 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5783 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5784 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5784 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5785 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5785 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5796 HDSKD DISH RSN (Internal) 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 5796 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6330 (instead of Ch 6331)
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6331 (instead of Ch 6332)
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6332 (instead of Ch 6333)
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) 148° TP 1 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6333 (instead of 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6497)

*Sports Channel Changes*
5409 CSNCA (409 HD PartTime) CSN California 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-01 - EPG linked to Ch 5409 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-05 - EPG linked to Ch 5415 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-09 - EPG linked to Ch 5419 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-12 - EPG linked to Ch 5422 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5424 CSNMA (424 HD PartTime) CSN Mid Atlantic 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-14 - EPG linked to Ch 5424 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5425 FOXOH (425 HD PartTime) FOX Ohio 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-15 - EPG linked to Ch 5425 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-16 - EPG linked to Ch 5426 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5431 STO (431 HD PartTime) Sports Time Ohio 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-21 - EPG linked to Ch 5431 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-26 - EPG linked to Ch 5436 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9514 ALT (444 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-32 - EPG linked to Ch 9514 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9519 ALT (449 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-37 - EPG linked to Ch 9519 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9542 NHL (886 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-02 - EPG linked to Ch 9542 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9543 NHL (887 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 (HD) Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-15 - EPG linked to Ch 9543 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9545 NHL (889 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 (HD) Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-04 - EPG linked to Ch 9545 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9553 NHL (897 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 (HD) Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-12 - EPG linked to Ch 9553 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9554 NHL (898 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice 72.7° TP 10 (HD) Subchannel Mapdown HD 475-13 - EPG linked to Ch 9554 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9561 NBA (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-02 - EPG linked to Ch 9561 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-13 - EPG linked to Ch 9562 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-04 - EPG linked to Ch 9564 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-05 - EPG linked to Ch 9565 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-06 - EPG linked to Ch 9566 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass 72.7° TP 10 (HD Preview) Subchannel Mapdown HD 470-11 - EPG linked to Ch 9571 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9574 ALT (452 HD) Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-40 - EPG linked to Ch 9574 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9575 ALT (440 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-28 - EPG linked to Ch 9575 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9577 ALT (454 HD) Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-42 - EPG linked to Ch 9577 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
9579 ALT (441 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate 72.7° TP 10 (HD Hidden) Subchannel Mapdown HD 412-29 - EPG linked to Ch 9579 on 129° TP 26 (instead of 110° TP 3)
5409 CSNCA (409 HD PartTime) CSN California moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5415 FOXAZ (415 HD PartTime) FOX Arizona moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5419 CSNBA (419 HD PartTime) CSN Bay Area moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5422 SUN (422 HD PartTime) Sun Sports moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5424 CSNMA (424 HD PartTime) CSN Mid Atlantic moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5425 FOXOH (425 HD PartTime) FOX Ohio moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5426 RTNW (426 HD PartTime) ROOT Northwest moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5431 STO (431 HD PartTime) Sports Time Ohio moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5436 FOXN (436 HD PartTime) FOX North moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9514 ALT (444 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9519 ALT (449 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9542 NHL (886 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Preview)
9543 NHL (887 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD)
9545 NHL (889 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD)
9553 NHL (897 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD)
9554 NHL (898 HD PartTime) NHL Center Ice moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD)
9561 NBA (561 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Preview)
9562 NBA (562 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Preview)
9564 NBA (564 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Preview)
9565 NBA (565 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Preview)
9566 NBA (566 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Preview)
9571 NBA (571 HD PartTime) NBA League Pass moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Preview)
9574 ALT (452 HD) Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9575 ALT (440 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9577 ALT (454 HD) Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
9579 ALT (441 HD PartTime) Sports Alternate moved from 110° TP 3 to 129° TP 26 (HD Hidden)

8521 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Preparing for Echostar 16 at 61.5 ...

*152 changes seen 8/23/12 at 1:36pm ET (v25)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s45 (Phoenix AZ) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s50 (N New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s52 (MD / PA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s55 (Chicago) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s56 (South Carolina) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s57 (S Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s62 (W Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s63 (Springfield MO) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s65 (Buffalo WY) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 18s66 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s51 (W New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s54 (Detroit) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s58 (SC Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s59 (N Georgia) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s60 (Minnesota) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s64 (Mississippi) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s68 (Grand Junction CO) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 19s70 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s21 (Mexico City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s44 and 20s46 (Idaho/North Dakota) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s50 (N New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s52 (MD / PA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s55 (Chicago) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s56 (South Carolina) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s62 (W Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s66 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 20s69 (Bakersfield CA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s51 (W New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s53 (NC / VA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s54 (Detroit) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s58 (SC Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s59 (N Georgia) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s60 (Minnesota) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s61 (St Louis) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s64 (Mississippi) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s68 (Grand Junction CO) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s70 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 21s71 (California) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s11 (NC Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s13 (Nebraska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s18 (S Texas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s2 (New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s21 (Mexico City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s22 (Cuba) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s4 (Ohio) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s5 (North Carolina) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s69 (Bakersfield CA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 22s8 (Wisconsin) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s10 (S Georgia) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s12 (Iowa) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s14 (Arkansas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s16 (Houston TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s17 (W Oklahoma) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s23 (New Hampshire) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s25 (S Nevada) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s3 (NJ / PA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s6 (N Lower Michigan) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s7 (Kentucky) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 23s70 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s11 (NC Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s13 (Nebraska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s18 (S Texas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s2 (New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s21 (Mexico City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s4 (Ohio) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s5 (North Carolina) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s69 (Bakersfield CA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s8 (Wisconsin) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 24s9 (Tennessee) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s10 (S Georgia) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s12 (Iowa) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s14 (Arkansas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s16 (Houston TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s17 (W Oklahoma) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s23 (New Hampshire) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s25 (S Nevada) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s3 (NJ / PA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s6 (N Lower Michigan) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s7 (Kentucky) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 25s70 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s19 (San Diego) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s21 (Mexico City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s24 (W Wyoming) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s29 (Central NY) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s32 (WV / VA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s34 (W Illinois) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s36 (GA / AL) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s37 (Tulsa OK) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s41 (S Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 26s42 (S Texas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s28 (Massachusetts) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s30 (WV / PA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s31 (WI / MI) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s33 (SC / GA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s35 (S Illinois) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s38 (Oklahoma City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s39 (San Antonio TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s43 (New Orleans) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s47 (Tucson AZ) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s70 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 27s71 (California) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s19 (San Diego) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s21 (Mexico City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s29 (Central NY) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s32 (WV / VA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s34 (W Illinois) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s36 (GA / AL) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s37 (Tulsa OK) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s40 (Lafayette LA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s41 (S Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 28s48 (Marquette MI) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s22 (Cuba) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s26 (Mexico City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s28 (Massachusetts) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s30 (WV / PA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s31 (WI / MI) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s33 (SC / GA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s35 (S Illinois) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s38 (Oklahoma City) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s39 (San Antonio TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s43 (New Orleans) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 29s71 (California) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s45 (Phoenix AZ) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s50 (N New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s52 (MD / PA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s55 (Chicago) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s56 (South Carolina) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s57 (S Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s62 (W Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s63 (Springfield MO) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s65 (Buffalo WY) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 30s66 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 31s10 (S Georgia) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 31s12 (Iowa) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 31s14 (Arkansas) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 31s22 (Cuba) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 31s49 (S Maine) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 31s7 (Kentucky) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s1 (Maine) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s11 (NC Florida) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s13 (Nebraska) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s2 (New York) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s4 (Ohio) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s5 (North Carolina) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s69 (Bakersfield CA) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s8 (Wisconsin) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
6841 UP29 added to 61.5° 32s9 (Tennessee) (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*

8673 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Coverage areas to be added once they are determined ...
Cities and states in () are estimated based on center of spot beam.

*Transponder Changes seen 8/23/12 at 1:35pm ET (v14)*

*Transponders Added*
61.5° 18s45 (Phoenix AZ) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s50 (N New York) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s52 (MD / PA) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s55 (Chicago) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s56 (South Carolina) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s57 (S Florida) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s62 (W Florida) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s63 (Springfield MO) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s65 (Buffalo WY) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 18s66 (Dallas TX) 061.5W 12.47186 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s51 (W New York) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s54 (Detroit) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s58 (SC Florida) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s59 (N Georgia) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s60 (Minnesota) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s64 (Mississippi) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s68 (Grand Junction CO) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 19s70 (Puerto Rico) 061.5W 12.48644 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s21 (Mexico City) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s44 and 20s46 (Idaho/North Dakota) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s50 (N New York) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s52 (MD / PA) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s55 (Chicago) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s56 (South Carolina) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s62 (W Florida) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s63 (Springfield MO) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s66 (Dallas TX) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 20s69 (Bakersfield CA) 061.5W 12.50102 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s51 (W New York) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s53 (NC / VA) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s54 (Detroit) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s58 (SC Florida) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s59 (N Georgia) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s60 (Minnesota) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s61 (St Louis) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s64 (Mississippi) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s67 (Grand Junction CO) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s68 (Grand Junction CO) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s70 (Puerto Rico) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 21s71 (California) 061.5W 12.51560 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s11 (NC Florida) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s13 (Nebraska) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s15 (Dallas TX) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s18 (S Texas) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s2 (New York) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s21 (Mexico City) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s22 (Cuba) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s4 (Ohio) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s5 (North Carolina) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s69 (Bakersfield CA) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 22s8 (Wisconsin) 061.5W 12.53018 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s10 (S Georgia) 061.5W 12.54476 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s12 (Iowa) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s14 (Arkansas) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s16 (Houston TX) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s17 (W Oklahoma) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s23 (New Hampshire) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s25 (S Nevada) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s3 (NJ / PA) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s6 (N Lower Michigan) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s7 (Kentucky) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 23s70 (Puerto Rico) 061.5W 12.54476 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s11 (NC Florida) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s13 (Nebraska) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s15 (Dallas TX) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s18 (S Texas) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s2 (New York) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s21 (Mexico City) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s4 (Ohio) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s5 (North Carolina) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s69 (Bakersfield CA) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s8 (Wisconsin) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 24s9 (Tennessee) 061.5W 12.55934 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s10 (S Georgia) 061.5W 12.57392 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s12 (Iowa) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s14 (Arkansas) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s16 (Houston TX) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s17 (W Oklahoma) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s23 (New Hampshire) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s25 (S Nevada) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s3 (NJ / PA) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s6 (N Lower Michigan) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s7 (Kentucky) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 25s70 (Puerto Rico) 061.5W 12.57392 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s19 (San Diego) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s21 (Mexico City) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s24 (W Wyoming) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s29 (Central NY) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s32 (WV / VA) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s34 (W Illinois) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s36 (GA / AL) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s37 (Tulsa OK) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s41 (S Florida) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 26s42 (S Texas) 061.5W 12.58850 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s28 (Massachusetts) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s30 (WV / PA) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s31 (WI / MI) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s33 (SC / GA) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s35 (S Illinois) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s38 (Oklahoma City) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s39 (San Antonio TX) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s43 (New Orleans) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s47 (Tucson AZ) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s70 (Puerto Rico) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 27s71 (California) 061.5W 12.60308 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s19 (San Diego) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s21 (Mexico City) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s29 (Central NY) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s32 (WV / VA) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s34 (W Illinois) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s36 (GA / AL) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s37 (Tulsa OK) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s40 (Lafayette LA) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s41 (S Florida) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 28s48 (Marquette MI) 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s22 (Cuba) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s26 (Mexico City) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s28 (Massachusetts) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s30 (WV / PA) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s31 (WI / MI) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s33 (SC / GA) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s35 (S Illinois) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s38 (Oklahoma City) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s39 (San Antonio TX) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s43 (New Orleans) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 29s71 (California) 061.5W 12.63224 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s45 (Phoenix AZ) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s50 (N New York) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s52 (MD / PA) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s55 (Chicago) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s56 (South Carolina) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s57 (S Florida) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s62 (W Florida) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s63 (Springfield MO) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s65 (Buffalo WY) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 30s66 (Dallas TX) 061.5W 12.64682 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 31s10 (S Georgia) 061.5W 12.66140 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 31s12 (Iowa) 061.5W 12.66140 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 31s14 (Arkansas) 061.5W 12.66140 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 31s22 (Cuba) 061.5W 12.66140 R SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 31s49 (S Maine) 061.5W 12.66140 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 31s7 (Kentucky) 061.5W 12.66140 R SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s1 (Maine) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s11 (NC Florida) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s13 (Nebraska) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s15 (Dallas TX) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s2 (New York) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s4 (Ohio) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s5 (North Carolina) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s69 (Bakersfield CA) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s8 (Wisconsin) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*
61.5° 32s9 (Tennessee) 061.5W 12.67598 L SR: 21500 3/4 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *ADDED*


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like we have 10 separate HD channels on 110 TP 7 now! That is an awful lot of HD channels on one transponder. Plus nothing on 110 TP 3.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> Looks like we have 10 separate HD channels on 110 TP 7 now! That is an awful lot of HD channels on one transponder. Plus nothing on 110 TP 3.


We have had a 10 PPV HD channel transponder over on 72.7 for a while. It seems to work.

I need to update the "per transponder" counts page ... but empty transponders are promising.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I still like to tell myself that some of this is a positive step towards some new HD channels soon...


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Why are there distants from several cities going up on 148?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish does have to have programming on 148 to keep it - maybe there is some other reason as well ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

scooper said:


> Dish does have to have programming on 148 to keep it - maybe there is some other reason as well ?


But... the conversation we've been having the last week... Dish already lost 148, and doesn't have a satellite there anymore.

So we are all puzzled as to what is going on... unless it is some sort of subterfuge to disguise what they are really doing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is no satellite physically at 148 to broadcast the signals that the report says are there. I'm not sure exactly what licenses DISH has lost and what they are doing at 148. It is possible that DISH lost most of their licenses at 148 but still have a few. Something to research another day.

I have updated the posts above to show the new 61.5 spotbeam information. Once Echostar 16 is launched and in service something may be able to be moved to 148.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see in that v20 only one 6849 at 61.5 tp 21, so


> 6849 UP29 61.5° TP 21 (HD Hidden) and 6849 UP29 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden) moved to 6849 UP29 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden)


should be split to 
- 6849 UP29 61.5° TP 21 (HD Hidden) moved to 6849 UP29 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
- added: 6849 UP29 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)


----------



## fsilva (May 26, 2009)

In your post said that satelite 61.5 will cover Puerto Rico but whe i search in sat spot bean said that we neet a 4' foot dish to got the signal. the represent that we need an aditional dish? actualy i use a smaller single dish to sat 110 and 119.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

fsilva said:


> In your post said that satelite 61.5 will cover Puerto Rico but whe i search in sat spot bean said that we neet a 4' foot dish to got the signal. the represent that we need an aditional dish? actualy i use a smaller single dish to sat 110 and 119.


Perhaps new sat E16 will provide more power to your direction ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I see in that v20 only one 6849 at 61.5 tp 21, so
> 
> should be split to
> - 6849 UP29 61.5° TP 21 (HD Hidden) moved to 6849 UP29 61.5° TP 22 (HD Hidden)
> - added: 6849 UP29 110° TP 3 (HD Hidden)


They are not real channels (just placemarkers to keep certain equipment happy) so it really doesn't make a difference.



P Smith said:


> Perhaps new sat E16 will provide more power to your direction ...


E16 has a ConUS+ PR footprint. It also has spots for PR, Bermuda, Cuba and Mexico City.

Here is the combined spot coverage:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How look CONUS+PR coverage ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> They are not real channels (just placemarkers to keep certain equipment happy) so it really doesn't make a difference.


I mean something in an algo of comparing ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> How look CONUS+PR coverage ?


About the same as Echostar 15 ... so no improvement for 61.5.

PR should be able to get 61.5 with a normal single satellite dish. The current coverage is the same as ConUS. What PR will not get is 72.7 and 77 ... which have no intended coverage of PR.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> But... the conversation we've been having the last week... Dish already lost 148, and doesn't have a satellite there anymore.


I have been able to verify through FCC documents that DISH lost all 32 transponders at 148. The long and twisted tale started with the failure of Echostar 2 and movement of channels to Echostar 1. Then Echostar 5 was moved to 148 and Echostar 1 moved to 77. Then Echostar 5 was deorbited.

DISH promised to move Echostar 8 to 148 upon the launch of Quetzsat-1 to 77 but never made that move. Quetzsat-1 launched last year (2011) and tested at 67 but is still there (at 67) and is apparently being moved to Europe! Echostar 1 and Echostar 8 continue to serve at 77.

In their last request DISH requested the licenses at 148 be held until after the launch of Echostar 16 (which was to be in July 2012 but will now be in September ... maybe). The FCC declined the request and considers the licenses as expired, effective 90 days after the deorbit of the last station licensed to be there - Echostar 5.

So there is no license for anything at 148 ... no satellite that could serve channels there. Perhaps the table entries are there just to mess with the heads of hackers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> So there is no license for anything at 148 ... no satellite that could serve channels there. Perhaps the table entries are there just to mess with the heads of hackers.


That's what I'm beginning to think... While frustrating, wouldn't it be cool if one day a whole bunch of new cool stuff showed up in the uplink?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*6 changes seen 8/27/12 at 11:46am ET (v22)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 TASTY (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 TASTY (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Preview Status Change*
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° TP 5 SD Instant Order Preview
400 TENIS The Tennis Channel 61.5° TP 6 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 72.7° TP 30 HD Preview

8673 Channels


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

TENIS? *facepalm*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> TENIS? *facepalm*


DISH uses five letter channel names. Often that leads to shortened names.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Well yeah...but change the T and...*sigh* My mind is very tired.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

So these stations uplinked to 148 are completely false? Or uplinked to nowhere?

Or is Dish planning to reoccupy the space at 148 on some future date? No one apparently knows.

And what good do distants do at that location? Just spaceholders? Or does Dish want to make 148 the location for RV customers to purchase distants from various cities, and also make it a location for a la carte nationwide distants (although both are a limited market)?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

perhaps spaceholders of some type. Each time zone, Chicago being E & C, for backup conus signals if & when there is some interruption with a local in the particular time zone. Directv does this with NY & LA. However, I wouldn't think 148 would be an option...that's as bad as 61.5...out of range for most...something over the central US would be more reasonable...72.7, 110.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

levibluewa said:


> perhaps spaceholders of some type. Each time zone, Chicago being E & C, for backup conus signals if & when there is some interruption with a local in the particular time zone. Directv does this with NY & LA. However, I wouldn't think 148 would be an option...that's as bad as 61.5...out of range for most...something over the central US would be more reasonable...72.7, 110.


That could be a possibility, but, like you say, it would make more sense to uplink to satellites that everyone is seeing, like 72.7 and 110. And they would need HD and SD uplinked from NY and LA, or comparable cities. And they could add Denver for Mountain time. Actually, didn't Denver just go up on the uplink report?


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just a thought--Does some other satellite company own/lease a satellite at the 148 location? Perhaps that company is purchasing uplink services from Dish in order to sell distants from a variety of cities. It wouldn't really seem like a moneymaker, but who knows? A quick review of the uplinks tells me that NY and Denver and Chicago are uplinked in SD and HD, but LA is only uplinked in SD. I would think that LA should go up in HD as well, as well as a few other cities--maybe Phoenix, Portland, Seattle, Atlanta, Boston, Dallas, Boise, Salt Lake City, Honolulu, and San Francisco.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*7 changes seen 8/28/12 at 12:31pm ET (v31)*

*Channels Now Available*
4071 LTD0 119° TP 16 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
6101 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels added to 110° TP 3 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
6102 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels added to 110° TP 3 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
6103 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels added to 110° TP 3 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
6104 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels added to 110° TP 3 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
6105 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels added to 110° TP 3 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
6106 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels added to 110° TP 3 (Audio *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*

8679 Channels

*6 changes seen 8/28/12 at 5:06pm ET (v01)*

*Other Changes*
6101 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels 110° TP 3 Audio *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
6102 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels 110° TP 3 Audio *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
6103 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels 110° TP 3 Audio *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
6104 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels 110° TP 3 Audio *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
6105 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels 110° TP 3 Audio *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
6106 SXM Sirius/XM Music Channels 110° TP 3 Audio *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8679 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

runner861 said:


> So these stations uplinked to 148 are completely false?* Or uplinked to nowhere*?
> 
> Or is Dish planning to reoccupy the space at 148 on some future date? No one apparently knows.
> 
> And what good do distants do at that location? Just spaceholders? Or does Dish want to make 148 the location for RV customers to purchase distants from various cities, and also make it a location for a la carte nationwide distants (although both are a limited market)?


The reports show changes in System Tables (meta data).

There is nothing regarding UPLINK, and just a description of downlink, not downlink itself.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 8/29/12 at 4:56am ET (v05)*

*Preview Status Change*
9612 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel 129° TP 17 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9612 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel 72.7° TP 20 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

*No Longer Available*
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel 119° TP 21 SD *TEST* Hidden
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden

8679 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 8/29/12 at 11:37am ET (v08)*

*Channels Now Available*
4071 LTD0 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8679 Channels

*42 changes seen 8/29/12 at 3:51pm ET (v10)*

*Channels Now Available*
9891 TVSPT TVN Sport (Polish) 118° TP 2 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*
9797 NATCL International Channel 118° TP 6 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 600-08 Added

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
808 ZING Indus Music (Urdu) added to 118° TP 12 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6300
6147 WCBS NEW YORK, NY (CBS) added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6301
6148 WNBC NEW YORK, NY (NBC) added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6302
6149 WNYW NEW YORK, NY (FOX) added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6303
6151 KMGH DENVER, CO (ABC) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6330
6152 KCNC DENVER, CO (CBS) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6331
6153 KUSA DENVER, CO (NBC) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6332
6154 KDVR DENVER, CO (FOX) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 4s19 (NC Colorado) Ch 6333
6156 WLS CHICAGO, IL (ABC) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6312
6157 WBBM CHICAGO, IL (CBS) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6313
6158 WMAQ CHICAGO, IL (NBC) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6314
6159 WFLD CHICAGO, IL (FOX) added to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 129° 9s22 (Lake Michigan) Ch 6315
6160 KABC LOS ANGELES, CA (ABC) added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9591
6161 KCBS LOS ANGELES, CA (CBS) added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9592
6162 KNBC LOS ANGELES, CA (NBC) added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9593
6163 KTTV LOS ANGELES, CA (FOX) added to 110° TP 17 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 17 Ch 9594
6695 WISE (13) FORT WAYNE, IN (NBC) SV* added to 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) (SD Lafayette, IN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6515 WNKYD (10) BOWLING GREEN, KY (CBS) SV* added to 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) (SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*Channels Renamed*
738 PNJBI Punjabi TV renamed GETPJ Punjabi TV (118° TP 26 SD Hidden)
8844 WJAN MIAMI, FL renamed WFUN (41 Local) (119° 3sB21 (Miami) SD Miami, FL market Hidden)
8873 WJAN MIAMI, FL renamed WFUN (41 Local) (119° 3sB21 (Miami) SD West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden)
8873 WJAN MIAMI, FL renamed WFUN (41 Local) (61.5° 31s25 (S Nevada) SD MPEG4 West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
808 B4UMU renumbered 6224 on 118° TP 23 (SD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
260 TBN TBN 119° TP 9 SD - Package Flag Change (was SD Instant Order) x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (12)
260 TBN TBN 72.7° TP 15 SD MPEG4 - Package Flag Change (was SD MPEG4 Instant Order) x8C:7 Channel Groups Removed (12)
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Added (12)
6225 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Added (12)
6556 WVVA2 (47 Local) BLUEFIELD, WV (NBC) 77° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Bluefield/Oak Hill, WV market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 47)
7214 WAOW2 (10 Local) WAUSAU, WI (ABC) 129° 12s15 (NE Wisconsin) SD Wausau, WI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 10) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
749 TV5NW TV5 News (Arabic) 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
7129 MBCDR MBC Drama (Arabic) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
7081 WMLW (49 Local) MILWAUKEE, WI 119° 4sB12 (Madison) SD Milwaukee, WI market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 41 Local)
7081 WMLW (49 Local) MILWAUKEE, WI 61.5° 19s61 (St Louis) SD MPEG4 Milwaukee, WI market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 41 Local)
7082 WBME (41 Local) RACINE, WI 110° 4s18 (Lake Michigan) SD Milwaukee, WI market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 49 Local)
7082 WBME (41 Local) RACINE, WI 61.5° 19s61 (St Louis) SD MPEG4 Milwaukee, WI market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 49 Local)
5752 TPGM 118° TP 13 ITV Hidden
4071 LTD0 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - EPG Removed (Was Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 16 Ch 4071)

*Uplinks Removed*
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel removed from 119° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel removed from 72.7° TP 22 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)

8696 Channels


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> *1 change seen 8/29/12 at 11:37am ET (v08)*
> 
> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
> 6146 WABC NEW YORK, NY (ABC) added to 72.7° TP 32 (HD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 61.5° 15s3 (Bethpage) Ch 6300
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

runner861 said:


> Any idea what is going on here? Aren't the LA HD distants uplinked to where they were when AAD was still offering the service? Is AAD going to start offering HD distants again?


The Los Angeles and New York distants are on the same transponders as the existing channels. The Chicago and Denver channels are new, all on a transponder typically used for testing.

Mysterious are the ways of the DISH.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

James Long said:


> The Los Angeles and New York distants are on the same transponders as the existing channels. The Chicago and Denver channels are new, all on a transponder typically used for testing.
> 
> Mysterious are the ways of the DISH.


I appreciate the work you do posting this information and explaining it. It seems like it doesn't make sense, but then nothing makes sense until it does.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

My theory, with Denver and Chicago, is eventually to provide the ability for "distants" by having major network affiliates available in each time zone. More so for situations like a city does not have a nearby ABC, so if one lives in the Central Time Zone, they would get WLS from Chicago. Live in Jackson, Wyoming, no nearby CBS, you may get KCNC from Denver. Sort of the way they now do CW and MyTV in some ares today. Just a theory.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 8/31/12 at 6:56pm ET (v27)*

*Other Changes*
6515 WNKYD (10 Local) BOWLING GREEN, KY (CBS) SV* 119° 4sB14 (Nashville) SD Zanesville, OH market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 10)
6695 WISE (13 Local) FORT WAYNE, IN (NBC) SV* 110° 18s13 (South Michigan) SD Lafayette, IN market Hidden - Mapdown Changed (was 13)

8696 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> My theory, with Denver and Chicago, is eventually to provide the ability for "distants" by having major network affiliates available in each time zone. More so for situations like a city does not have a nearby ABC, so if one lives in the Central Time Zone, they would get WLS from Chicago. Live in Jackson, Wyoming, no nearby CBS, you may get KCNC from Denver. Sort of the way they now do CW and MyTV in some ares today. Just a theory.


Is MyTV a real network? All I see on KRON is Dr. Phil or infomercials.


----------

